# Installing Head Badge



## spoker (Jun 12, 2016)

when installing head badge its hard to get the screws in,one way i do it is to put a piece of masking tape on the back side of the bagde covering the screw holes,use a piece of wire[paper clip works] thats smaller than the screw,make a hole in the tape,go from the inside of the badge,now when you put the screw in the head badge hole the tape will hold it,then CAREFULLY screw the screws in,took alot longer to wirte this than to do the procedure


----------

